# mad



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

One of my friends i went to school with told me her friend was starving her turtles because she didnt want them anymore and dint want to give them away she sprnt to much money on them and shes in cali. im di mad someone could do this to another life i told her to tell her friend about the fourm maybe we can convince her to give them up to someone eho can take care of them and love them im sorry everyone i had to vent


----------



## tortadise (Nov 20, 2014)

That's intentional animal abuse in my opinion.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes she just said shebtryed to tell her about the site and she said there just going to die im so upset i want to save them and i cant


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 20, 2014)

She can get in a lot of trouble for that.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

I wish i new where shr lived id tell on her


----------



## AmRoKo (Nov 20, 2014)

This is horrible. I'm hoping something can be done to save these turtles before it's to late. Maybe you can get a phone# from your friend who told you this and try to talk to the other friend and explain what they are doing is wrong?


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

I can try and id like her yo come on here i know theres people in cali that would take them in just trying to get this girl to give them up


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2014)

Without letting it be known how mad you are and how disgusting this is, try to get the address from your friend of this person. Then call the authorities on this piece of crap. I would love to do the same to them that they are doing to these poor animals. If they can do this to these animals, they can do it to others and then usually they are also human abusers. This piece of crap needs to be turned in.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya i hate people like this.they need to get what they do to animals done to them


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2014)

Of course, if she would happen in here and read this, I don't think your going to be saving those turtles.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

Well she doesnt kniw my name on here or anything like that i hope i can but not much to do thousands of miles away


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 20, 2014)

Please people keep a open mind . I cannt believe somebody would wake up one morning and say I spent a lot of money and love and time on my torts lets starve them to death . They may of got bad news ( this don't make it right by any means ) and that's the way she is looking for help . I'm not saying I'm right . But it real hard to think someone could be that mean to something I love that much . But to help the torts we may half to be alittle bit understanding . I'm sorry for those people that hate what I say . But there is always 2 sides of a coin .


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 20, 2014)

You right there is always to side and i only have one it still heart breaking when there are plenty of options i hope this person comes on here or trys to do whats right


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm with Grandpa on this. While I will admit there is no limit to human depravity at times, this doesn't make sense. If she doesn't want them, slow starvation makes no sense. Why not just turn them loose, or drop them off at a pet store or animal shelter? Why not just euthanize them? Why would you take the time to make them starve to death? Something that will take months of time and effort.

Something doesn't add up. No sane person would do this. If you have an animal and decide you don't want it anymore, you want to be rid of it. Even if you are a completely thoughtless, abusive, uncaring jerk, you don't want to drag it out for weeks or months. You want the "problem" solved.

There must be more to this story.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 20, 2014)

Why she just put on the CL and sale them off?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bouaboua - phoebe 121
Thank you for your saport


----------

